
Jack Ma: This is what to study if you want a high-paying job in the future - SirLJ
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/21/jack-ma-this-is-what-to-study-if-you-want-a-good-job-in-the-future.html
======
rajangdavis
I wonder what you would need to study to have a high satisfaction job in the
future.

~~~
SirLJ
Ah, this is tough one, I guess if will be up to every individual to decide...

